# Re-Labeling in Australia, newbie



## Reuben (May 3, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this site and this is my first post.......

I am in the initial stages of starting up. I am looking to sell in the baby/kid market, mostly hand printed and appliqued tops and suits. I have not yet found a distributor so any help in that area would be greatly appreciated. I have not yet decided if I am going to go with organic, produced in Australia or just the best quality for the best price. It seems that everything over is here is quite expensive when you calculate the resale cost. Although I am only interested in quality items.

Anyway my main concern at this point was with the relabeling of items. I am not sure what is legal. I have read a bit on this site about relabeling apparel. Just to get started for a reasonable price I picked up some singlets and suits from a large retail chain, obviously hoping to relabel them with my own but I am not sure what the legalities of this are, obviously I want everything to be ligit. Would anybody know what is allowed as far as removing an existing label and replacing it with my own? I plan on starting my venture with some markets, and create my website, but as I mentioned I would like it to be done legally.

Many thanks in advance for your input.
This is a great forum, it is good to know that people are out there willing to share their knowledge.

Cheers......


----------



## JamiQs (Dec 16, 2007)

Ruben; We operate a relabelling business in the UK - assuming thae Australian law is similar then relabelling should be no problem ( we do it for many of the major supermarkets & sporting brands) you must ensure that you are not infringing anyones copyright nor passing the garment off as someting that it is not, in the uk you need a fabric composition, in the states a country of origin, you may also need to replace the size and washcare details.......suggest you research a proffessional relabeller in Australia to ensure that you get a finish of retail quailty.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe (not fact) that as mentioned above the laws in Australia cover almost all of the above.

It must contain the garment make up, care instructions, size and place of manufacture. So basically everything on the old label (excluding of course the "brand")


----------



## Reuben (May 3, 2008)

Thank you both for your replies, it has been a huge help. It is great to have this forum for people like me who are such novices with this whole thing. Yes I plan to get them professionally labelled, I was just really keen to get started, in the future would like to organise something more definite re. supplier though, although I guess I will still have the same job of relabeling garments it seems.

Thanks again.

Reuben


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Generally to get "your label" from a supplier you would need to order larger quantities too so until you are in the position to be able to carry large stocks then your likely to have to do it anyway. 

The other option could be to try a local person who does clothing alterations/repairs. You may be able to get a good deal on having them do it for you as you need it.


----------



## Reuben (May 3, 2008)

Thankyou. Yes I guess until I am big enough to produce my own work then I will have to buy labeled clothes. 
Do you know of a y wholesalers that sell organic, especially bamboo clothing for the infants in Australia.
Many thanks, Reuben


----------

